# Most expensive dog breeds.



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

I thought Pugs and Chihuahuas were expensive, around £1000. Until I see the prices of French Bulldogs, £3000 . I know the breeding of French BDS is tricky but still....

I was also shocked by a couple of breeds I imagined to be extortionate that are a lot cheaper than I thought. 

I don't look around at many other dog breeds but what other breeds seems to be the most expensive . 

These are not prices from BYBs!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't look. I'd much rather spend MY money on a rescue that's in need of a good home. I do think Pedigree puppies are expensive, but, I understand why they need to be, covering the costs of health tests, food etc. etc. and I have no problem with anyone spending their money on health tested puppies, but it's not something I can ever see myself doing. I just couldn't do it knowing there are thousands of lovely dogs all needing a home. 

If I won the lottery I'd spend it all on rescue dogs and donkeys!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You have to take into account small breeds tend to have smaller litters than larger breeds, so £1,000 for say a Labrador having a litter of six pups as opposed to say a Jack Russell having a litter of three. The breeders outgoings/expediture is the same so that may account for why the smaller breeds are priced at up to £3,000.

I think another reason dogs are so expensive is for the breeder to try to ensure they find a good homes for the pups and guarantee as much as possible that the pup has a forever home. You wouldn't buy a dog for £1,000 - £3,000 to discard it in a month or year or so. Some do but I am sure they are in the minority. My money is too hard earned to throw it away. I give a lot of thought as to how I spend it.

I wouldn't choose to breed dogs or any pet. It is a very expensive, time consuming, heart breaking hobby.

Personally I would check the average price of a particular breed before I spent £3,000.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I've often wondered this as obviously you only find out the "going rate" (I hate talking about animals in this way) if you start researching properly.

Are you sure the french bulldog isn't from a back yard breeder? Is it reported to be a 'rare' example of the breed or anything similar? I've never looked into french bulldogs but I know a respectable breeder of them and I was pretty sure she sold them for half of that... I could be wrong though.

Bulldogs are around £2000. Chihuahuas are around the £1000 mark (I *think*). I've no idea how much a St Bernard would go for but I'm guessing over the thousand mark (does anyone know off the top of their heads?). Bernese and Newies can be £1400.

In fact a lot of breeds seem to have reached and gone past a £1000. I completed understand that if done properly breeding is very expensive and I am happy to pay whatever it costs to ethically raise a litter of puppies... However, I am not comfortable with animals being subject to supply and demand and I have to say some prices do make me uncomfortable. I understand that importing new blood, c - sections, a difference in average litter size and so on would lead to a difference in how much it costs to breed, but I don't quite understand how it could lead to such a _big_ difference... I've never breed so I am prepared to accept that I may well not have all the information to understand the difference in price fully.

I once heard a Bulldog breeder explain why her breed are £2000 and she said "it's about supply and demand, they are priced at what people will pay" - I was not a fan.


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I've noticed that the most expensive breeds are often the breeds that are most likely to require a veterinary assisted birth so I just assumed breeders include the extra vet fees in the price. 

Working as a vet nurse I'd say the most common c-sections I've seen are bulldogs and chihuahuas.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

8tansox said:


> I don't look. I'd much rather spend MY money on a rescue that's in need of a good home. I do think Pedigree puppies are expensive, but, I understand why they need to be, covering the costs of health tests, food etc. etc. and I have no problem with anyone spending their money on health tested puppies, but it's not something I can ever see myself doing. I just couldn't do it knowing there are thousands of lovely dogs all needing a home.
> 
> If I won the lottery I'd spend it all on rescue dogs and donkeys!


Yes, we are hopefully taking in a rescue at the end of the year. I wouldn't pay for a pup again, not now I know how many dogs NEED homes. I just look at the prices out of curiosity.

What BREAKS my heart is seeing SBT puppies on these sites, knowing that probably at least one of them will end up in a rescue and the fact there are even puppies when so many in rescues need homes .


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I've often wondered this as obviously you only find out the "going rate" (I hate talking about animals in this way) if you start researching properly.
> 
> Are you sure the french bulldog isn't from a back yard breeder? Is it reported to be a 'rare' example of the breed or anything similar? I've never looked into french bulldogs but I know a respectable breeder of them and I was pretty sure she sold them for half of that... I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


If I remember right, the French bulldogs were from very good lines in showing. I can't find the one I was looking at but here's one I found that are very expensive.

_3 PUPPIES LEFT !!!!!!!. Sire is Henry VIII from szureti lines and is from a long line of blues and has the perfect structure. Damn is our own Cookie (MODEL MATERIAL) who is a blue gene carrier and is from top quatt lines with many champions. We have 1 blue boy with white chest (£2800 sold). 2 blue girls *(£4000 1 sold*). 1 blue pied girl (sold). 1 seal girl (£2600). 1 brown/chocolate male (£2500). These puppies will produce blues if breed with other blues. KC registered. Ears aand eyes are open. GOOD HOMES ONLY/NO TIME WASTERS
6 KC Blue-Blue Gene Puppies For Sale (3 Left) | London, North London | Pets4Homes

_


----------



## DHumph (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would pay such ludicrous amounts for a dog. I'd take a rescue collie over any of them!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

WarDoll said:


> If I remember right, the French bulldogs were from very good lines in showing. I can't find the one I was looking at but here's one I found that are very expensive.
> 
> _3 PUPPIES LEFT !!!!!!!. Sire is Henry VIII from szureti lines and is from a long line of blues and has the perfect structure. Damn is our own Cookie (MODEL MATERIAL) who is a blue gene carrier and is from top quatt lines with many champions. We have 1 blue boy with white chest (£2800 sold). 2 blue girls *(£4000 1 sold*). 1 blue pied girl (sold). 1 seal girl (£2600). 1 brown/chocolate male (£2500). These puppies will produce blues if breed with other blues. KC registered. Ears aand eyes are open. GOOD HOMES ONLY/NO TIME WASTERS
> 6 KC Blue-Blue Gene Puppies For Sale (3 Left) | London, North London | Pets4Homes
> ...


 wow very expensive. Why would they all be different prices, it would have cost the same feeding etc whatever colour/sex they are surely


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

WarDoll said:


> If I remember right, the French bulldogs were from very good lines in showing. I can't find the one I was looking at but here's one I found that are very expensive.
> 
> _3 PUPPIES LEFT !!!!!!!. Sire is Henry VIII from szureti lines and is from a long line of blues and has the perfect structure. Damn is our own Cookie (MODEL MATERIAL) who is a blue gene carrier and is from top quatt lines with many champions. We have 1 blue boy with white chest (£2800 sold). 2 blue girls *(£4000 1 sold*). 1 blue pied girl (sold). 1 seal girl (£2600). 1 brown/chocolate male (£2500). These puppies will produce blues if breed with other blues. KC registered. Ears aand eyes are open. GOOD HOMES ONLY/NO TIME WASTERS
> 6 KC Blue-Blue Gene Puppies For Sale (3 Left) | London, North London | Pets4Homes
> ...


If they are selling them for different prices (and very exaggerated ones at that) based purely on colour then they are a back yard breed (in my opinion). Unless the breeder is doing it for the money, then the same love and care goes into each pup regardless of colour or sex and hence the price should be the same. Also the fact that they are advertising on pets 4 homes would ring alarm bells in my head - top show lines do not have to advertise here. I also wouldn't trust them when they say "top show line", as a lot of back yard breeders advertising on these sites have been known to list kennel names that in reality they have nothing to do with. They are also suggesting that you could breed the blue girls! Again, an ethical breeder in my opinion would not be encouraging breeding from them!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Def sounds like a rip off to me! I think 2000 is a reasonable price for a show quality Frenchie and 1200-1400 for a pet quality. What that person is charging is ridiculous!! Also I hate it when they price them for colour, esp when they colouring doesnt even look that good. You see it with Chihuahua's quite alot, people trying to charge a fortune for blue, lilac, lavender pups when they are all just different shades of fawn!
(I wouldnt say no to a Frenchie though, I think they are stinkingly cute!!LOL)


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

When my mum bred Frenchies blue and other like colours werent regognised so i have just been on the web site to find out if they are allowed now and they arent because they are related to health problems in the breed. The blue has skin and coat problems that is related to the blue colour gene so whoever spends that amount of money is likely to be sending their vets on a nice holiday in vet fees


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly I couldnt ever morally spend that on buying a puppy whether from the best breeder in the country or not - just seems ludacrous. 

My husband and I have a good idea of our future dog and whilst I have always wanted a puppy puppy I am pretty sure the route we will take is to register with some breed specific rescues when the time comes. We wont be in a hurry so will wait for the right dog .

I think dog prices are like houses - Only worth as much as someone will pay.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I think she's/he's not being honest with the lines etc. I couldn't get my head around why the prices varied dramatically . I see a lot that bitches are more expensive than the dogs and I think that's because bitches can make money for the owners via breeding. Disgusting .


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

If people are paying it then its really up to them to do there homework and check they aren't backyard breeders. I would certainly do my research before spending that much. 

Pedigree Newfies go for £1200. Surprising considering mine was from a litter of 13. As much as the breeder was telling me that she doesn't do it for the money. I still see that even if they only make £200 quid per pup. Thats still £2600. 

I quoted £1750 for a newfie when I was making enquiries! ut:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

That is MAD!!  I can't imagine ever paying over £500 for a dog - I would probably only go up to £600 max, and for that the dog would have to come from stonkingly impressive lines on both sides.

As much as I'd love a different breed in the future the price of some of them are simply ludicrous. I'll just have to stick to my gundogs and rescues I guess.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Beverage said:


> If people are paying it then its really up to them to do there homework and check they aren't backyard breeders. I would certainly do my research before spending that much.
> 
> Pedigree Newfies go for £1200. Surprising considering mine was from a litter of 13. As much as the breeder was telling me that she doesn't do it for the money. I still see that even if they only make £200 quid per pup. Thats still £2600.
> 
> I quoted £1750 for a newfie when I was making enquiries! ut:


Personally I don't have any objection to the breeder making money providing they have bred healthy dogs. Wouldn't have thought that £1200 was way out as surely Newfie puppies must be fairly hefty and would cost a hell of a lot more to feed than say a chi or yorkie


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I could never justify spending £2000 or £3000 on a dog. If I was to look at a breed such as a French Bulldog, i'd rather wait until one came into a rescue than pay that price for a puppy.

Having said that, we are buying a puppy this year that to some people will probably be an extortionate amount, but considering they are from wonderful bloodlines, health tested and raised with the highest standards love and care, plus the fact that they are a 'rare' breed (on the vulnerable native breeds list) I can justify it. I could even reason with spending around the £1000-1500 mark on a giant breed (large litters, large puppies, more food & generally bigger equipment/larger/more supplies and often more health tests needed from parents) but anything over £2000 would be a no-no for me. Unless it was something VERY special, like an import


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I once saw a Chi advertised for £2400 because it was apparently a rare colour (I don't know anything about Chi colours so I don't know whether it was rare or not) but I wouldn't pay £2400 for any dog.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

8tansox said:


> I don't look. I'd much rather spend MY money on a rescue that's in need of a good home. I do think Pedigree puppies are expensive, but, I understand why they need to be, covering the costs of health tests, food etc. etc. and I have no problem with anyone spending their money on health tested puppies, but it's not something I can ever see myself doing. I just couldn't do it knowing there are thousands of lovely dogs all needing a home.
> 
> If I won the lottery I'd spend it all on rescue dogs and donkeys!


Same here. I don't get it at all


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Much as I'd love a Lappy, Shiba or ACD, our next dog will be the price of an adoption fee


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack Russells are the dearest because they cost you your sanity.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

For those of you banging on about how you would rather a rescue dog, we cant all be such saints.
I have an 11mth old son and cat (as well as a Malamute) and for me i need to be able to socialise from a puppy with my family so they grow together and leanr from one another including boundaries, i cannot garantee that with a rescue.
Also with a breed which has been bred to a standard for a good number of years you know what sort of traits to expect and if you can offer that breed what it needs, again no garantee with a rescue.

We are adding a Klee Kai to our little family in a few months which is costing £1800, we have been on a waiting list for 2 years now. I dont baulk at the price. They are very rare in the UK and I am looking for a toy blue eyed girl so may have to wait even longer, my pup might not be in the litter!

I do know of a Klee Kai breeder who has been selling his pups for £2500+ from an underage bitch and back to back litter, but his time will come


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea but its the same with cars. Some people have a lot of money to throw around. I guess its each to there own. I would be more concerned with people selling lots of pups for £50 each than someone selling a little for £3000 each. 

I think breeders should make a little money. At the end of the day its hard work to do it properly no one is going to do it for free. But money shouldn't be the reason for sure!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> For those of you banging on about how you would rather a rescue dog, we cant all be such saints.
> I have an 11mth old son and cat (as well as a Malamute) and for me i need to be able to socialise from a puppy with my family so they grow together and leanr from one another including boundaries, i cannot garantee that with a rescue.
> Also with a breed which has been bred to a standard for a good number of years you know what sort of traits to expect and if you can offer that breed what it needs, again no garantee with a rescue.
> 
> ...


Tbh beacause your dog is a rare breed i would expect to spend £1800 or more on one of those dogs but breeders can't justify selling a Chi for £2400 because its a 'rare colour'.

Slightly off topic.....how do you go about insuring a Klee Kai? I presume most insurance companies over here have never heard of them?


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Starlite said:


> For those of you banging on about how you would rather a rescue dog, we cant all be such saints.
> I have an 11mth old son and cat (as well as a Malamute) and for me i need to be able to socialise from a puppy with my family so they grow together and leanr from one another including boundaries, i cannot garantee that with a rescue.
> Also with a breed which has been bred to a standard for a good number of years you know what sort of traits to expect and if you can offer that breed what it needs, again no garantee with a rescue.
> 
> ...


I agree here. Yes people should rescue dogs. But I wouldn't recommend a rescue to a first time dog owner. I have my first newfoundland and I went to a breeder. I wanted a dog that I could bring up properly and learn along the way. My second newfie will defo be a rescue as I will have the skills necessary to help him. I rescued a german shepherd but before and believe me to take over someone elses dog at 11 months is a horrendously time consuming task. If they have develeped bad behaviors they will need lots of time and effort to turm around.

Its better for a dog to get the right owner than any owner and be returned again and again and again or worse live out a life in fear or with psychological problems that will never be cured. Rescues are right for some people and not for others.

A better way to serve the dog community is to be a good owner to whatever dog you have whether it be a rescue mongrel or £3000 purebreed puppy.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tbh beacause your dog is a rare breed i would expect to spend £1800 or more on one of those dogs but breeders can't justify selling a Chi for £2400 because its a 'rare colour'.


Why not? If people will pay it then surely that is justification. Some people are willing to pay over the odds for something a little different. Thats how ferrari make there money I guess...

Unfortunatly we live in a society where people judge success by what you own rather who you are...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

As some will know the Klee Kai is my dream dog. If and when my time comes to get one I fully expect to pay a lot of money for one.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tbh beacause your dog is a rare breed i would expect to spend £1800 or more on one of those dogs but breeders can't justify selling a Chi for £2400 because its a 'rare colour'.
> 
> Slightly off topic.....how do you go about insuring a Klee Kai? I presume most insurance companies over here have never heard of them?


If people do not do their research on their chosen breed and pay through the nose i think its a good thing, hard lesson learned 

A Klee Kai is a very little known breed so we will be registering her as a crossbreed with our insurer x


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Beverage said:


> Why not? If people will pay it then surely that is justification. Some people are willing to pay over the odds for something a little different. Thats how ferrari make there money I guess...
> 
> Unfortunatly we live in a society where people judge success by what you own rather who you are...


I've not got anything against people that pays huge amounts for dogs, obviously you are going to pay more for a rare or health tested dog! I said that i wouldnt pay £2400 for a dog which is my choice. The add for the Chi I'm talking about, didn't mention that the parents had had any health tests (I don't know what Chi health tests are) and it didn't say that parents were show dogs or anything so basically the price was because of the colour, and after googling the colour of Chi's it's not even that rare. Just goes to show that if you don't research your chosen breed you can caught out by these unethical breeders.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> If people do not do their research on their chosen breed and pay through the nose i think its a good thing, hard lesson learned
> 
> A Klee Kai is a very little known breed so we will be registering her as a crossbreed with our insurer x


Sorry the end of my post sounds a bit like yours! U managed to get ur post in before me, I'm typing on my phone and got distracted by BGT recording from earlier. :lol:

I always wondered how you insured rare breeds! Lol. Well I hope that your puppy is born soon and you don't have to wait for another litter! Beautiful dogs. :001_wub:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Starlite said:


> A Klee Kai is a very little known breed so we will be registering her as a crossbreed with our insurer x


Totally off topic - sorry - but just wanted to reply to this. We had the same sort of problem when insuring the bergamascos, but were advised not to insure them as crossbreeds because as that was incorrect it could invalidate claims. Our insurers (we have been with Pet Plan, More Than and are bow with Direct Line) have all searched their data bases for closest match to our breed of dog and all of them came up with various themes on "bergamese shepherd dog", which is what they are insured as now. There will probably be something similar for your Klee Kai - maybe something on the lines of Alaskan sled dog?


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

8tansox said:


> If I won the lottery I'd spend it all on rescue dogs and donkeys!


I LOve this! So would I by the way!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally wouldn't pay over £1000 for a dog. I've only ever had rescues, but next time I would quite like a breeder dog, either a Cocker or a Springer. Cockers at most tend to be around the £600 mark, and Springers around £400, so that's the most I'd pay. But they would really have to be good breeders for me to part with that much.

I don't judge people or breeders who go with the thousands of pounds breeds, that's their choice. As long as people are breeding responsibly, I don't care how much they charge, from 1p to £5000!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Totally off topic - sorry - but just wanted to reply to this. We had the same sort of problem when insuring the bergamascos, but were advised not to insure them as crossbreeds because as that was incorrect it could invalidate claims. Our insurers (we have been with Pet Plan, More Than and are bow with Direct Line) have all searched their data bases for closest match to our breed of dog and all of them came up with various themes on "bergamese shepherd dog", which is what they are insured as now. There will probably be something similar for your Klee Kai - maybe something on the lines of Alaskan sled dog?


oh i never knew that hun, thank-you for the headsup x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Starlite said:


> oh i never knew that hun, thank-you for the headsup x


You're very welcome hun. Thanks for the rep


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I own two Alaskan Klee Kai, 

Both were around the prices mentioned for Klee Kai.

In a few years I fully intend to add another Klee Kai to the pack, but not until Echo is at least 3! So I have a few years waiting to do, I will definitely be going for another girl though!

I don't really think the cost of a dog comes to my mind, a dog becomes a member of the family regardless of cost I'd pay anything for my dream dog. I would have happily payed 10 times as much for Skye, I fell in love with her when I first met her!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Jack Russells are the dearest because they cost you your sanity.


I agree with this 

Lucky didn't cost me much, she was from a farm and was meant to be sold on as a working dog but didn't have the temperement for it.

I would pay up to about £800 for a puppy but no more, on the understanding that he was from a very good breeder, health checked, tests on parents done, all the neccessary requirements


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> For those of you banging on about how you would rather a rescue dog, we cant all be such saints.
> I have an 11mth old son and cat (as well as a Malamute) and for me i need to be able to socialise from a puppy with my family so they grow together and leanr from one another including boundaries, i cannot garantee that with a rescue.
> Also with a breed which has been bred to a standard for a good number of years you know what sort of traits to expect and if you can offer that breed what it needs, again no garantee with a rescue.
> 
> ...


OMG £2500 in it for the money not the breed so so sad


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tbh beacause your dog is a rare breed i would expect to spend £1800 or more on one of those dogs but breeders can't justify selling a Chi for £2400 because its a 'rare colour'.
> 
> Slightly off topic.....how do you go about insuring a Klee Kai? I presume most insurance companies over here have never heard of them?


Petplan will but not a lot know about the breed yet


----------

